

The Github profile as a resume mentality - combiclickwise
http://www.aboxtothinkoutof.com/2012/02/github-profile-as-resume-mentality.html

======
jdwhit2
I really like it when someone takes the time to package up their experience
into a form that is easy to understand. A github profile as a resume could
feel like that person hasn't taken the time to show why we need them. When
there is only one job vacant the best pitch wins.

